# Je te prie afin que mon voeu soit exaucé



## fantazya

Voici une autre phrase pour une carte... contexte funéraire.

J'ai tenté par moi même: prego a te che il mio desiderio è soddisfatto

Merci d'avance pour la correction


----------



## Ragio

Bonjour fantazya,
je dirais “Ti prego affinché il mio desiderio sia esaudito”.


----------



## fantazya

Merci, merci, merci Ragio !!!


----------



## terazuc

ciao potrebbe anche essere 

Prego per te perchè il mio Augurio si realizzi


----------



## fantazya

Merci Terazuc ... Je ne sais pas quelle traduction utiliser... quelle traduction est la meilleure?


----------



## matoupaschat

fantazya said:


> Je ne sais pas quelle traduction utiliser... quelle traduction est la meilleure?


Bonsoir Fantazya,
Fais confiance à Ragio, il connait très bien le français .


----------

